

Google Mobile Sex Advice Boosted Cheating in Uganda - larubbio
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-05/google-sex-advice-boosted-cheating-in-mobile-health-study.html

======
larubbio
While I didn't work directly on this project, I do work at Grameen Foundation
on the open source maternal health system mentioned at the end of the article.
(<https://code.google.com/p/motech/> and <http://www.motechsuite.org/>)

I think it is an interesting story about unintended outcomes, the need to
experiment, measure and stop when things aren't proceeding as expected. I'd
also personally like to see and hear more on hacker news about the use of
technology and open source in the non-profit sector so I figured I'd post an
article.

